# Help in configuring my new TP-Link Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem Router



## kasshav (Nov 21, 2012)

Hello guys.
I recently purchased a TP-Link Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem Router. Its model number is TD-W8951ND.
I have HFCL Connect broadband at home and the previous modem I have is a non-wireless modem which was supplied by Connect Broadband service.
This modem is manufactured by Broadcom and its model number is marked as P100.
Now all I need is to migrate the modem configurations from this Broadcom modem to my TP-Link wireless modem router.
I have not much idea regarding this stuff.
Any help would be appreciated as I've been trying to configure it for several hours and still no luck.

Anybody? I am just stuck here 





kasshav said:


> Hello guys.
> I recently purchased a TP-Link Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem Router. Its model number is TD-W8951ND.
> I have HFCL Connect broadband at home and the previous modem I have is a non-wireless modem which was supplied by Connect Broadband service.
> This modem is manufactured by Broadcom and its model number is marked as P100.
> ...


----------



## kasshav (Nov 25, 2012)

Ok I got a hold of several things. The problem is that the HFCL Connect has done the MAC address binding of their modem with my account.
That's why I am unable to connect to internet, even after applying the settings correctly.
Anybody knows a method for MAC address cloning of TP-Link TD-W8951ND? Because I am not able to find anything related to MAC cloning on this model.


kasshav said:


> Anybody? I am just stuck here


----------

